# Como conectar los pulsadores



## mariangelf (Feb 14, 2010)

Buenas tardes..  estoy montando un reloj digital 12 horas que muestra solo horas y minutos, mi problema es que me lo mandaron con un detallito.. que necesito conectarle pulsadores para cambiar manualmente las horas y los minutos, pero que el reloj siga con su cuenta sin pararse... y no tengo la menor idea de como realizarlo, me dijeron que tenia que hacer un arreglo de compuertas para conectarlo porq si lo conecto solo al CPU de mi contador puede que genere un error y cierto ya lo probe y no me actua el pulsador, no tengo su configuracion ni nada por favor si me podrian ayudar con esto.. Utilice contadores 74LS192


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola mariangelf

Los pulsadores irían conectados a las terminales 15, 1, 10, 9. Una vez programados se le aplica al 74LS192 un pulso a la terminal 11. 
Es mejor poner interruptores a aquellas terminales pues cuando se trate de presionar mas de uno será difícil hacerlo
El otro extremo de los interruptores deben ir al positivo de la fuente.
A la terminal 11 se le debe aplicar una transición negativa para lo que esté programado pase a las Q’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mariangelf (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos..

Gracias por responder a mi duda... pero he estado pensando y pensando y no tengo idea.. entiendo muy poco lo que me dices, podrias explicarte un poco mejor.. voy a adjuntar mi circuito para que tengas mas o menos una idea.. AH bueno y otra cosita sabes que tengo que mostrar el AM y PM en el punto del display por eso coloque un flipflip, ok a la hora de correrlo en el simulador este punto se prende o se apaga es en la 1:00 yo quisiera que este se me active en las 12:00 que idea me darias? 

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola mariangelf

Adjunto un archivo que contiene una imagen con el circuito de un reloj que, creo, cumple con tus requerimientos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

